# Coventry and Warwickshire Hospital



## Dean (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi

does anyone have any pics of the the now closed Coventry and Warwickshire Hospital site?


----------



## dweeb (Jul 17, 2009)

I bet loads of people went to the hosp for "leisure" purposes...

Wrons section me thinks...


----------



## sj9966 (Jul 17, 2009)

It is not fully closed yet as parts of it are still in use.

I had a walk around the perimeter only last week. There is a lot of barbed wire, boarding and security on the redundant part of the site at present.

I think it will be while before it is cracked.


----------



## Dean (Aug 6, 2009)

*Coventyr and Warwickshire Hospital*

I went to have alook today and managed to walk through the main (and only) entrance and could not get out as the doors lock on you unless you have aswipe card. Had to go through security gate. The main buildings and old nurses home are empty and deserted and some boarded up. There is a Swine flu Tamiflu collection point near the main entrance. I was pushed for time otherwise I would have asked the security if I could takesome pics, whick I may do next time. If anyone manages to take some pics that would be great.


----------



## marcel_911 (Nov 9, 2009)

I live about 2 miles away and went for a look not too long after it was fenced off.

I was only looking through the fence but I was still asked to leave. I got a few photos of the outside but nothing interesting and not really worth posting.

I believe the part at the front where they do blood tests is still going strong. Maybe once that's fully closed they will be more relaxed about people looking.


----------



## Dean (Jul 5, 2012)

*Coventry and arwickshire Hospital*

http://cliffjones.zenfolio.com/p268135682


----------

